# Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume



## weidman (26. Juli 2013)

*Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Hallo, 

ich will mein Internet mit meinem Vater teilen, ergo habe ich bei mir eine Richtfunktantenne positioniert, die zur Wohnung meines Vaters zeigt. 

Die Strecke beträgt 100 Meter und es befinden sich zwei große Bäume im Weg (die Fresnelzone wird also schön durch Blätter bedeckt..). 

Bei meinem Vater habe ich den Alfa AWUS036H auf 100mW als Client laufen und die Signalstärke sowie die Verbindungsqualität beträgt 80%. Das hört sich doch gut an, oder? 
Nur leider ist das Internet relativ lahm, z.B. werden Youtube Video nicht so flüssig geladen (man muss etwas warten - so ist es auch beim surfen)

Meine Frage: Ist das normal, dass bei einer 80%igen Verbindungsqualität sowie Signalstärke das Internet so lahm ist? Ich habe bei mir zu Hause eigentlich 1MB/s download und 100 kb/s upload, aber drüben beträgt der Downloadspeed höchstens 200 kb/s - ist dieser Verlust normal?
Können eventuell WLAN Netze in der Umgebung ein großes Problem sein (Störsignale)? Mein Access point hat einen 802.11bgn standard aber der AWUS036H hat nur b/g - kann dies das Problem sein? 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben wie es besser laufen könnte?

Technische Aufstellung bei mir: Auf einem Raspberry PI habe ich per USB den Alfa AWUS036NEH angesteckt und ihn als Access point eingetrichtet (100 mW). Wenn ich mich zu Hause auf den Raspberry PI Verbinde habe ich volle Internet Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Sunjy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Hey ho 

Also ich habe mit meinem Bruder im endeffekt das selbe gemacht nur das wir beide eine Internetverbindung im jeweiligen Netwerk hatten.

Entfernung waren etwa 80 Meter und mittendrin ein Riesiger Baum. Wir haben das ganze über 2 TP Link Access Points gemacht und die Signalstärke ist bei nichtmal 60% aber das Internet kommt fast voll an.. nur der Ping ist um 5 Höher wenn ich seines nutze oder andersrum.

Ich kenne die Geräte bei dir nicht aber ich würde hier die gleichen empfehlen das macht das ganze wohl etwas einfacher. 

Dein internet sollte auf jedenfall nicht so schwach werdn


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Bei 80% müssten schon noch ein paar MBit/s durchkommen...

Grundsätzlich muss man sagen das die Alfa AWUS036H und  AWUS036H am Ende auch nur ein 802.11g Stick ist, der also maximal etwa 20-25MBit/s netto schafft. Kann eine Verbindung mit QAM 64 nicht stabil aufrechterhalten werden wird auf QAM 16 heruntergeschaltet, das sind dann etwa 10-12MBit/s, im nächsten Schritt wird dann auf QPSK mit etwa 5-6MBit/s. Störungen durch andere Netze können dafür sorgen das Latenz und Übertragungsrate weiter beeinträchtigt werden, verlorene Datenpakete müssen erneut gesendet werden was ebenfalls eine Zeit dauert.

Ob es andere W-LAN Netze gibt die stören kann man ja relativ leicht mit Tools wie etwa inSSIDer, Vistumbler (Windows), Kismet (Linux, Konsolenprogramm) oder Pristumbler (Linux) herausfinden, damit kann man auch gut die reale Signalstärke abschätzen. Ob es nicht-W-LAN Störquellen gibt (etwa analoge 2,4GHz Geräte) kann man aber nur mit einem Spectrum Analyzer feststellen. Es gibt günstige USB Spectrum Analyzer für den 2,4GHz Bereich, etwa den Ubiquiti airView. Mit einem Spectrum Analyzer kannst du auch die Ausrichtung der Antenne sehr gut optimieren.

Du kannst natürlich auch noch überprüfen ob sich die Situation verbessert wenn du den Abstand zwischen Sender und Empfänger drastisch verkürzt indem du etwa den Empfänger zu dir in die Wohnung nimmst. Netzwerk Benchmarks sollten auf jeden Fall Netzwerkintern durchgeführt werden, etwa via Ping, Pathping, IPerf oder Netperf.

Abschließend muss ich noch anmerken das ich mit dem AWUS036H keine sehr guten Erfahrungen in Sachen Stabilität gemacht habe.


----------



## weidman (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Danke für die Antwort Superwip.

Also ist das Problem durch die Drosselung, hervorgerufen durch den Alfa AWUS036H, zurückzuführen?
Es befinden sich locker über 20 WLAN Netze in der Umgebung (alle auf verschiedene Channels verteilt).
Hättest du eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Worauf das Problem genau zurückzuführen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kann dir nur mögliche Ursachen nennen.

Fremde W-LAN Netze haben natürlich ein Störpotential wobei es natürlich auch darauf ankommt wie stark und wie aktiv das Netz ist.

Eine "Drosselung" im eigentlichen Sinne gibt es aber jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## weidman (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Dann werde ich wohl mal versuchen auf 5ghz umzusteigen


----------



## Sturmi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Was mir beim lesen auffiel, du meinst du hast nur bei dir eine Richtantenne, bei deinem Vater nicht? Oder hab ich das falsch interpretiert?


----------



## weidman (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Es stimmt, ich habe nur bei mir eine Richtantenne. Ich hatte bei meinem Vater diese Antenne (TL-ANT2409A) probiert, aber ob ich sie genommen habe oder nicht, das Ergebnis war das gleiche.


----------



## Sturmi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Für so eine lange Strecke sollte man auf beiden Seiten eine Antenne mit einer gewissen Richtcharakteristik haben. Es wundert mich das von deinem Vater überhaupt noch etwas bei dir ankommt. So ohne Antenne, 100m Strecke, mit Baum dazwischen.


----------



## DrDave (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Wobei der AWUS036H schon eine gute Empfangsleistung besitzt, hast du mal mit mehr als 100mV probiert um einen möglichen "schwachen" Clienten auszuschließen?
Natürlich nur zum testen


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Diese Antenne: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-ANT...8&qid=1374866935&sr=1-2&keywords=Richtantenne
ist recht gut und preiswert.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (27. Juli 2013)

Richtig, schalte mal den 036h auf 200-1000mw . Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich die starke Strahlung auf die Umgebung auswirkt, nicht umsonst gibt's in Deutschland keine Geräte mit mehr als 100mw...

Habe den 036h auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit(WLAN durch 5 dicke Wände). Habe allerdings immer auf 500mw stehen.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wlan über 100 Meter durch zwei Bäume*

Der einzige wirkliche Grund warum es diese 100mW Grenze gibt ist das man mit höherer Sendeleistung andere 2,4GHz Geräte mit höherer Leistung immer stärker stört...

Tatsächlich besteht auch die wohl größte Gefahr darin das man von irgendeinem Nachbar, der sein eigenes W-LAN Netz beeinträchtigt sieht bei der Bundesnetzagentur angeschwärzt wird.

So gering die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden (insbesondere während einem mehr oder weniger kurzen Testzeitraum) so drakonisch können allerdings auch die Strafen ausfallen, einige tausend Euro können das schon sein, außerdem kann die "Funkausrüstung" beschlagnahmt werden, bei einem W-LAN Stick kann da (angeblich) sogar der PC dazugehören an dem er hängt.


----------

